# Help with awesome looking make-up



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys and gals! I was browsing the interwebs when i stumbled onto this awesome make-up and wanted to do something similar, but i'm a complete make-up dunce. How might i do this effect, preferably on a very low budget. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a facial appliance. Not very well applied, either. You can see seam lines all the way around it.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a great video tutorial that could easily be adapted for this look.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't think that's make up at all. An appliance would need an understructure to function worth anything that far out from the mouth. Looks like a mask to me, which would be much more comfortable for your actors anyway. The texture looks like paper mache.

EDIT: looking at it again, that might be a foam altex appliance, but I still say it's a design much better suited for a mask.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Mr. Chicken may be right. If you look above the eyes, near the hair line, you can see the edge of the appliance or mask. It may be a mask, or it could be an appliance that covers the whole face.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

It does look a lot like a mask... though it looks very interestingly demented and disturbed. Paper mache is a very cheap medium to do it in.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

That is so freaky. :jol: Wish I knew the URL to the original photo... Did it say anything that might give us an idea of who/where/when it is?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Anda said:


> That is so freaky. :jol: Wish I knew the URL to the original photo... Did it say anything that might give us an idea of who/where/when it is?


Sorry, the site i got it from only had a caption that i can't say on the forum


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

This is the artist's page: http://www.facebook.com/Nytroxsfx


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you, Mr. Chicken!

I'd love to have something like this as a pop-up....


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Any word on how it was done?


----------

